
Vectr – Live update graphics for webpages - ykumar6
https://vectr.com/
======
nbudden
Hey Guys! CEO of Vectr here! Today's launch was a bit accidental, we didn't
intend to launch it quite yet but it got picked up and is blowing up a bit
(particularly via Product Hunt) so hey, go with the flow.

Happy to answer any questions guys! We are at TC Disrupt as well if anyone
would like to come by and talk in person!

~~~
iansinnott
It's great to see web design moving more and more towards the web. Looking
forward to trying this out. The live update feature could be a big win for
slack conversations.

